# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Estadísticas alentadoras para AgroFórum.pe

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios:  *¡AgroFórum.pe sigue creciendo!...* y nuestras estadísticas así lo confirman. En el mes de agosto volvimos a romper nuestras marcas de visitas al portal, con 24,782 visitas distintas y 46,403 visitas totales a nuestro portal durante ese mes. 
Muchas gracias a todos por la confianza... y sigamos creciendo como lo venimos haciendo.  :Wink:  
SaludosTemas similares: 3er Aniversario de AgroFórum.pe Promocion exclusiva para usuarios de agroforum !!! Críticas a AgroFórum.pe Publicidad y Auspicios en AgroFórum.pe ¿Cómo publicar videos en AgroFórum.pe?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum.pe: 
Nuevamene para informarles que las estadísticas de visitas a nuestro portal siguen en aumento, y el mes de septiembre volvimos a superar nuestras propias cifras, con 25,259 visitantes distintos y 51,034 visitas totales durante dicho mes. 
No soy consciente del número de visitas a otros portales del sector, pero sin duda la tendencia a utilizar esta nueva herramienta informática al servicio del agricultor y las empresas vinculadas a la agricultura, está en franco crecimiento.  
De mi parte, sólo decirles que continuaré trabajando en este proyecto para que cada día sean más las personas que intercambien información a través de AgroFórum.pe. 
Además, espero que las estadísticas animen a algunas empresas a auspiciar este nuevo proyecto, ya que se trata de una alternativa más económica y eficiente, comparándola con los medios tradicionales donde suelen anunciar las empresas del sector. 
Saludos a todos; y muchas gracias por permitir que AgroFórum.pe crezca día a día  :Smile: .

----------

